# DC AmProbe



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

Learned something new yesterday;
My truck lately has been a bit hard to start in the mornings, giving the typical "lug-lug-lug" sound before starting up, even though my battery is just a year old.

I put my inexpensive model of Fluke around the ground to see if there was current leaking while the truck was off. I saw nothing, but to test the idea I flipped on the headlights while watching the meter. The meter jumped instantly, then just as fast read zero again.

I scratched my head and realized my amprobe only see fluctuations in current such as with AC. 
With DC it only sees the initial rush of current and while the current is steady it cannot see it.

I found it somewhat interesting, and am now curious if there is an amprobe out there (perhaps someone out there owns) that will read DC?

About the truck; I dug out my old Radio Shack analog meter and found out nothing about the truck because I got too busy playing with the meter and eventually burned the fuse out.

Joe


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Fluke, Amprobe, UEI, and GB, et al, all make what you're looking for.


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

I bought one just for use with my motorhome. Nice to know how many amps something is drawing so you can determine how long the batteries will last, etc. since we normally dry camp with ours with no hook ups.

I got a alert from the RV forums a few years back on one at Sears that was on closeout for $29, and that little meter actually works great and is accurate. I have compared it with the several meters I have collected throught years, Fluke, Amprobe, UEI, etc. and it reads within less than 1% of them on AC. Don't know who makes them for Sears.

Here is a link to the newer version at Sears for $59.
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_03482369000P?mv=rr


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

I have a clip on analog meter that is made just for battery and starter draw measurements. Cannot remember where I got it, but it must have been either an auto parts shop or a tool truck. When I get out to the garage I'll try and see if it has a name on it. I am sure it was cheap, only used it once or twice, but nice to have when you need it.

It is about the size of a credit card, and about 1/2"thick.

Have also used a meter with DC for trouble shooting like 480 describes. As an electrician you may find other uses so a more versatile meter might be more the ticket. I was not an electrician when I got mine so I was too cheap to get a real meter with the DC probe.


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I was a mechanic for a GM dealer and for a Chrysler dealer so i have spent some coin on meters but believe it or not i never bought a fluke. I have always wanted a fluke but coudnt see spending the money. I did buy an off brand "cant remember the name" clip on digital meter that could read amp draw up to 200amps for ac and dc and this i used several times checking car alternators and amp draw on starters. The dealers also had equipment too but sometimes it wasnt worth waiting for when there were 13-15 other guys trying to use it. I also use this meter for adjusting the hertz settings on generators. In all i have around 8 meters, i keep one in each truck, a couple in the trailer, one at home, one at my other house which i run my business out of and a couple in my mechanics tool box.


----------



## CE1 (Dec 30, 2005)

Sparky Joe said:


> Learned something new yesterday;
> My truck lately has been a bit hard to start in the mornings, giving the typical "lug-lug-lug" sound before starting up, even though my battery is just a year old.
> 
> I put my inexpensive model of Fluke around the ground to see if there was current leaking while the truck was off. I saw nothing, but to test the idea I flipped on the headlights while watching the meter. The meter jumped instantly, then just as fast read zero again.
> ...


Here is an old one..... AC or DC


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Instead of buying a high-$ meter, why not pay your electrician to come over and take a reading with _his_ high-$ meter? :whistling


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Instead of buying a high-$ meter, why not pay your *high-$* electrician to come over and take a reading with _his_ high-$ meter? :whistling


Fixed it for ya. :thumbsup:


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

The electrician we use is old school. He calibrates his tongue with a 9V battery and then just licks the post or bare wire to check amperes. He's only been wrong twice, and that was because he was laying unconscious, with his tongue smoking.


----------



## mikhen (May 29, 2010)

We use Fluke 336 at work to check our solar panels. They measure constant amps on DC.


----------

